# Front arch and brake detail



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

The final part of my chasis cleaning before heading to the machin polishing was the front arches.

As they are plastic coverings rather than carper I thought this would be easier than the rears but hadnt banked on the brake disc plate which as you will see from the pictures was embeded with dirt.

It took trial and error to see what would work on this from degreaser, tar remover and iron remover however none of these touched it.

what did work was wire woll and Britemax heavy metal polish and I have shown below how bad they were and the results acheived.

Products used:


Bilt Hamber Sufex HD 
Valet Pro citrus pre-wash
Valet Pro APC
Bilt Hamber Korosol iron remover
Chemical Guys bare bones chasis coating
Poorboys trim restorer
#00 grade wire wool
Britemax heavy metal polish
Various brushes and cloths

Here are some before, during and after pics - feedback/comments welcome:




























This is the brake plate that proved very difficult until i found the right solution:





































This is 50/50 on cleaning the brake plate with wire wool and polish:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Mate that looks exceptional. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice one . Looks great and thanks for the tip of wire wool and polish .Going to use that on my aluminium upright which is in a similar condition to your brake shield.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

That's a very nice difference you've made, I bet it took some elbow grease!

Had you considered any sort of coating to help with future cleaning?


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

MY God how long did that take? You sir are a saint.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's incredible work!! Well done. Literally looks brand new now!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That’s dedication....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much the same process with me, however I coat my arches which are also in plastic with Dlux and I also coat the rotor bells and heat shield with Dlux, Calipers and wheels with C5. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice one, I need to do this one day. Did you manage to get those little spots off the calipers?


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks great, well done.
Something I've had in mind for a while but haven't got round to doing.


----------

